# POI - Study examining patient information materials for primary ovarian insufficiency.



## weymane (23 d ago)

We are conducting a survey to get patient opinions on educational materials for Primary Ovarian Insufficiency (POI). These materials were developed collaboratively with POI patients and researchers from Boston College and Massachusetts General Hospital. 

The goal is to see if these materials are understandable and acceptable to patients. It will take about 15 minutes to complete this survey. See the link below to learn more and to participate: https://bostoncollege.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_d1pv2h53YW0XJl4

If you have any questions please contact the person in charge of this study, Andrew Dwyer, PhD, FNP-BC. Andrew may be reached at [email protected]


----------

